# 08/09 Plowing/blowing/de-icing Casualties



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

OK lets start listing everybody here's mine so far

1. Radiator (before the season started)
2. MTD snow blower went down 
3. Bent bumper (Hired help)
4. Lower radiator hose
5. Side plow marker

I,m doing good so far this year and the only had minor repairs here's a couple of pictures for you guys


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

belt went on my older 522 blower during first storm, only that one at the time so we had to shovel the wet heavy crap the rest of the day 

smashed a tail light on my truck trying to put the plow on one night in a hurry, wasn't paying attention and backed into a yew bush.

broken shovels.

that's it so far. Everything else was stupid stuff.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Nothing. Unless you count the lawn of a customer with a particularly difficult drive.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

1. 4wd shifter broke at pivot
2. e-47 motor burned up
3. controler for snow ex 8000 quit
4. joystick for western quit.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Light pole, sander conveyor chain, Bumper, Dented door, Injection pump, and bent up a 9' fisher pretty bad and a hood for an 09 Tahoe. Actually its not as bad as it could be, but its only January


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

7.5 ft meyer plow totally racked backwards so it wont trip anymore. Broken blade marker. 4wheel drive actuator motor. And finally driver side mirror.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

i drove into a light pole tonight, yea not backed up into it, hit it head on....i will list the rest of my casualties later...lol...


----------



## chaddy1228 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a list for ya
Push plate broke
Lift and angle cyclinders 
Hydrolic pump (twice)
Dash Short
Coil on sander
Front calipers froze
Ball Joint
Alternater
Blew out a tire
And hit a camper plowing
[email protected]#$y start this year


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

nothing so far knock on wood


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Transmission in the Dodge- not stock either mind you- on 70K on a rebuild that was intended to beef it up for this. Torque converter gave out and polluted the rest- it quit at 4AM at the end of my route thankfully, 2nd storm (1st real storm) of the season.

So far, that's all- now doing some upgrades (timbrens) and repairs neglected from last year.(headlight bucket...)


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Forgot one*

I just remembered after reading the post that I had to replace the 4x4 actuator on the 99" truck


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Stupid plow wings rubber fell apart .. v box keeps bridging i know not really casualties


----------



## chaddy1228 (Dec 30, 2008)

replace rubber flaps with 3/8 steel cutting edges, it works great.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

chaddy1228;716491 said:


> replace rubber flaps with 3/8 steel cutting edges, it works great.


Ive consider maing some steel edges and a hinge/ spring set up .. but is it really worth the fab time? I wouldnt run steel edges without trip thats just nuts.( its on a Fisher)


----------



## W.F.D. Plower (Jul 14, 2007)

I've broke both markers, headlamp snaped off, and blown 3 different hydralic hoses, and had to rewire my harnes. This all happend while I was covering for a buddy. He has way too many properties when we get heavy snow. I plowed + shovled 19 hrs straight. I swore I would never do that again, but I'm over it and would do it again.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Well lets see:

1) 2 Batteries
2) 1 alternator
3) Snow-Ex 8000 controller shot
4) 2500HD Damage - $3200
5) rear bumper dinged on two trucks
6) John Deere tractor blade broke
7) truck thermostat
8) my internal thermostat has broke a few times...it got too hot


----------



## chaddy1228 (Dec 30, 2008)

I see my wings are on a meyers, fisher makes wings with trip edges for around 495.00


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

I seen a guy with pro wings yesterday, or I should say one pro wing and a nice hole on the other side!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

1. Broken taill light box on GMC 4500
2. 1 light pole
3. GMC 3500 backed into Chevy Avalance yesterday, front end of Avalance destroyed, no damage to Salt Dogg undertailgate spreader
4. 4-5 hoses?
5. Mysterious hole in floor in backseat of 2500hd
6. 2 plow sidemarkers
7. 1 headlight on 9' western unimount
8. 3 trucks in ditches
9. couple of misc. dings

NONE BY ME>


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Pretty good so far.

1 Blown Hyd. hose

1 Spring adjuster bolt

1 Alternator on the Jeep. 
1 muffler
(it has over 200,000 miles, what the heck.)


and a mysterious miss in the jeep that we havnt had time to find or fix.
5 cylinders and keeps chugging along making $$$$

The Ford F150 and the Snowdogg plow just goes and goes and goes !


But, there is another sub that helps my nephew at Kohls who has had horrible luck so far this season.

2 blown hoses.
Whole plow fell off truck (broke old mounts that were repaired in the middle of the night and never fixed right)
Blew tranny in 1st truck
Blew rear end in 2nd truck. Replaced, then broke an axle.
Then plow quit angling... Took back to shop. Tore apart everything, to find out the quick disconnect was undone. Lost an hour ! LOL
Backed into curb at an angle and tire blew ( his story)

I told him to stay away from me. I didnt want to catch any of his luck.

(of course, Sometimes preperation eliminates a lot of those 3am headaches and bad luck and of course, how you drive.....)

Bob


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

We have 20 something pieces of equipment ect.........I'm always fixing something......LOL!!!

www.snowman.ca


----------



## chaddy1228 (Dec 30, 2008)

OK lets add to the list,
Broken Plate (Again)
Broken Headlight
Upper Ball joint
Broken Caliper bolt
Smashed spreader chute
Spinner
Spinner shaft


----------



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

1st accident EVER today, Professional truck driver of 5 years...
F250 into a house of all things!
Iced up driveway after freezing rain, I just ever so lightly touched the house with the back bumper. Put a Tiny crack in the window frame. I think I am going to drop that driveway before I wind up in the livingroom!


----------



## Fat Bald Guy (Oct 25, 2008)

On our Toyota Driveway truck
Electric motor on old meyer plow pooched out
LIft cylinder on meyer blew out
Rebuilt motor on meyer calved out as well
Service center failed to replace bottom seal when rebuilding cylinder
One quick connect replaced
light bar rewired

On our Ram 3500
Ignition relay to heater fan
Snow ex Vpro 6000 controller and wiring harnes shorted out-- garbage now
Second speed controler (old meyer) for spreader calved out as well
built new one using 12 volt fan rheostat-- $20 compared to $800
Full brake job $1000 in parts
Power steering to be fixed this week

Caterpillar 216 Skid steer
blew the hydraulic return line from the cooler, emptied the tank.. but engined compartment now rust treated......


----------



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

crank pos sensor, front seal and pump orings for the tranny and a mystery elec problem.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

2 hydrolic hoses for my Fisher 8'
2 strobe lights
Misc bolts on my blower fell off
Wiring probs on my tailgate spreader
Torn cartilige in my right shoulder
Vibe on my tailgate spreader died 
LOST the spinner assembly on my Snow-Ex 8000 spreader (the $#%# thing fell off at some point when driving! Man, those things are expensive to replace!)
Trans is going in my '07 F250 and 2 dealers can't figure out what's wrong!


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Plow 2004 Sno-way 29 series
1 hydraulic Line 
bell housing
new control wiring

Truck 2004 Chevy Silv. 2500hd
head light
2 Whelan rotary magnet mount mini bars
190 amp Alternator
2 belts
Power steering pump/powerboost
Brakes & rotors all around
2 new batteries
1 tire
10 popped fuses


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

1. truck starter went right as it was starting to snow
2. orings went in the plow motor during a storm leaked like crazy


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicussmileyflagsmashed window in back of tractor, paint scratched along side new Dodge plow truck, employee stopped in time so the guide wire from a hydro pole didnt rip the mirror off. Busted box plow cuz employee did read the stakes around the curb correctly. A wooden step ripped of a porch at a residential , busted chain on a large tractor snowblower cuz employee hid a water cap in the park lot, busted off some cutting edge, I come along withthe blower picked up the metal with the blower, busted a shear pin replaced it then for some reason busted the chain on the next pass. brought the tractor into a warm shop later on the next day found a large peice of metal in the fan housing Thats enuf already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

3 Return springs broke
Replaced my cutting edge but that was from the last 2.5 years of use.


Thats it for me


----------



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

t.i.b;729018 said:


> crank pos sensor, front seal and pump orings for the tranny and a mystery elec problem.


lets add on the tranny cooler lines {easy} and oil cooler lines {hard}. and plow light, real easy with duct tape and zip ties.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

so far this year we have seen about everything. a frames, quads, blown cyls, hoses, broken frames, broken mounts, blown power units, hitches ripped off, a million bad couplers, twice as many bad grounds, motors, pumps. 

the list could go forever. 
don't plow angry!


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

So far wheel cylinder, 2 brake lines, ujoints in front driveshaft, reweld side plates twice, weld front frame both sides 4 times. Electrical shorts- heater, 4wd and running lights.
Back into car $2100 damage
Thank god there is only 7 more weeks left in the contracts!


----------



## terryzz (Feb 3, 2009)

DJ Contracting;716469 said:


> I just remembered after reading the post that I had to replace the 4x4 actuator on the 99" truck


Try this... alternator,battery,belt tensioner,wiper arm,left wheel cylinder, brake booster,muffler,smashed rear bumper,,r.h. taillight,(my first vehicle to vehicle accident in 33 years of driving / 14 years plowing). cap, rotor, wires, plugs, r.h. window rusted ot regulator, front shaft joints, rear shaft joints, new cutting edge, windshield cracked while smacking ice, (10 below). but Heres what blows snow... 4l80e transmission in a pinch time wise.. cost me both of my snowmobiles,good deal value about $2,300.00 . ,,,, and they get this anxious worried look when I tell them $25.00 for their driveway?????? But like my Mama said "honey, don't worry , nothings gonna be alright. ALMOST FORGOT... 1/2 ROLL DUCT TAPE FOR DRIVER SIDE PLOW LIGHT,, alot of push back into the trees. I refuse to buy one this year. I'll tell ya about the gravel displacement and "lawn" damage in May.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Lost clevis pin on lift cylender first storm. had an extra. Broke Jack stand piece and bent jack stand. But so far nothing to stop me from plowing


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've got 5 plow trucks, 2 bobcats, and snowblowers. Instead of boring everyone with my problems, let me say that I keep an excel list of truck & plow repairs, upgrades, maintainance that never ends. As soon as I've got a beat on it, I'll get a ton of snow and generate a new list. 

I've come to realize that the repair runaround between storms is by far the worst part of my job. 

The next employee I hire will be a mechanic first and everything else second.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snow game;716194 said:


> Light pole, sander conveyor chain, Bumper, Dented door, Injection pump, and bent up a 9' fisher pretty bad and a hood for an 09 Tahoe. Actually its not as bad as it could be, but its only January





chaddy1228;716360 said:


> I have a list for ya
> Push plate broke
> Lift and angle cyclinders
> Hydrolic pump (twice)
> ...


Guys have had a tough winter.

So far I've only lost 1 pin on my plow, my buddy lost the same pin the same morning on his truck. And put radiator #6 in my truck.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*I'm Back*

Ok so last week I had to replace 
Tail light bulb
Wiper motor
Wiper blades
Have the alternator tested
Lower radiator hose 
All on the 93" plow truck

*So hopefully the only reason i come back to this thread is read it and not add anymore repairs*

Good luck guys


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

For the last 3 yrs I have lost one Hyd hose on the Gehl to the angle cyl on the blade. About 7 yrs ago when I was running 7 trucks of which I paid no more than $600 each for including repairs after purchase I had a tailight catch fire while pushing a lot. the fix was to kick it out and stuff snow in it. I buy completely wasted junkers in the summer. usually go thru all the lines/brakes and smear some seal-all over the rust holes in the tranny pans, oil pans, and fuel tanks.
I had a friend that bought a brand new truck EVERY season of all makes. He went thru on average 3 starters 2 axles be it front or rear, a rad, 1 to 2 sets of lights, 2 U-joints and a windshield per season. He would basicly borrow one of mine all season while his were at the dealer. I rode with him ONCE and seen why he had such luck. He rammed into everything, kept his foot to the floor, and slamed it from drive to reverse with no reguard. After 20 minutes in the truck with him I wanted to walk home. his starters never burnt out they actually broke the mounts off from the sudden stops and ripped out of the truck. 
When I asked him WTF he was thinking and WTF would you treat your $30,000 truck like that his reply was "It's brand new the dealer fixes it free and I'll get another one next year" I couldn't seem to convey the fact that he got no work out of the trucks he was paying for because they spent all winter at the dealer and my junk made it possible for him to work instead so after my ONE ride with him in his truck he was never allowed to borrow one of mine again. 
He quit plowing and moved to Fla not to long after!


----------



## terryzz (Feb 3, 2009)

I wanna break something. ! We haven't had a decent snowfall since mid January. In November and December we got HAMMERED, Then it just fizzled out... story of my life ,, feast then famine. And just like when you feast, something at the other end takes a S#!T.


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

1 Belt tensioner
3 Blue box recycle bins
lawn divots
14 Noma Solar Moon rays
possibley a neighborhood cat (he may have been suicidal)


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

I've broke more crap than a guy can shake a stick at!!!
I have one of Boss' prehistoric "V" plows where the trip spring is actually a compression spring. Well there is supposed to be a bolt that goes through the spring..... well I've got half of that bolt.....the half that has the eyelet that is still conected to the a-frame. The spring launched over 70 yards. I just happended to see which direction it headed to chase is down in over two feet of snow. Since that plow is OBSOLETE I can't get that bolt. So I bought a newer v blade off Craigslist and the mount on my truck was too narrow to allow the newer plow to slide into it. Well the genius that I was buying the plow from thought it would be a good idea to bend the ears to make it fit. Against my better judgement I went along and regretfully so, on my first plow with the newer blade.... broke both ears off. I have blown two hydro hoses, one angle cylinder, numerous bolts, and just replace both cutting edges AND....... THE OUTER SUPPORT THAT HOLDS THE CONTOUR OF THE WING. How in the HE77 does someone go about breaking that? And that's just the plow side (well minus the ears on the mount). I've plowed long enough to know the do's and don't and I believe the I was in no way abusing my equipment or going too fast when I broke any of my parts, I'm sure I was doing under 5 mph on each occasion. Now this only about 30 percent of my list, but I'm sure nobody want's to hear more.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

hmmm so far:
1)wing on Boss V wouldn't return-switch wire was loose
2)water pump on dodge went bad & stranded me-got it replaced now water neck hose os old cracked & leaking too-lotsa money on coolant-belt tensioner is pretty shot too
3)stabilizer bar, track bar, upper & lower ball joints on dodge-that crap is expensive
3)both front u-joints on dodge
4)exhaust on 1 ton dump GMC
5)had to get new cutter bars for v plow
6)hinge pin ground thru cap & hinge kept falling out & had to be welded 3 diff times then capped & welded shut-all done outside
7)tried to get plow off dodge to take it in to get fixed-bent the tower trying to get it off (really mad about that one)
8)while the dodge was down for 2 wks I didn't have the other salt spreader hooked up & coulda made $$ salting in the meantime but NOOOOO
9)dented bedside pretty good trying to squeeze in to the driveway
10)cracked the taillight again backing into something at one of my customers lots
11)oh yeah 3 upper bolt holes broke on plow mount & plow was hanging halfway to the ground & wouldn't lift or function right during a snowstorm-had to get more bolts that weren't right size & had to get more & lift plow up with a towmotor outside on the snow while its snowing pretty heavy to get it high enough to use other holes to bolt up-that was another fun one.
12)still haven't fixed muffler & pipe on the dodge yet
but God has been good & we're still alive....................


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Can ya'll hear me knocking on wood?? The only thing so far is I bent the tops of both new pro wings hitting a dumpster while stacking snow higher. So far so good.
Bring on the snow..


----------



## terryzz (Feb 3, 2009)

Dodge Plow Pwr;755405 said:


> Can ya'll hear me knocking on wood?? The only thing so far is I bent the tops of both new pro wings hitting a dumpster while stacking snow higher. So far so good.
> Bring on the snow..


It finally snowed here, Northen Michigan , just got done with my route, NO CASUALTIES. Bunch more comin tonight ! (they say) ... BRING IT, BABY NEEDS A NEW PAIR OF SHOES.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

terryzz;755647 said:


> It finally snowed here, Northen Michigan , just got done with my route, NO CASUALTIES. Bunch more comin tonight ! (they say) ... BRING IT, BABY NEEDS A NEW PAIR OF SHOES.


You guys got all the snow this time all we got was about 1.5 inches to push then the rain came.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

Heck, I got out of bed and looked out at the truck only to find enough snow to hide the paint.......I went back to bed.


----------



## terryzz (Feb 3, 2009)

DJ Contracting;755962 said:


> You guys got all the snow this time all we got was about 1.5 inches to push then the rain came.


You guys push 1.5 " ? commercial here starts at 2" and residential, most won't let you in under 4". I've got one that requested 8" ,makes it a mess sometimes but they get charged accordingly. Much different from other areas , the snowbelt region we're in makes people numb to it. Normally, the only asphalt you see up here, between december and april, is right in front of WalMart. Oh yeah, our "big snow" 6-12" (according to TWC.) never appeared, I'd like to be a weatherman, ya get to be wrong all the time and still get paid. Kinda like a doctor or lawyer. Lately My truck has just been sittin there, I don't want to have to get out the "Stabil". lol... I hate writin lol. I think it stands for loser's only laughline.payup Oh yeah,...if you're thinkin about movin up here for more snow, believe me, it's all the same ,Hundred's of guys doin it, low quotes (compared to down state) and the volume and inches of pushes you do , to make the same $$ just wears out your equipment.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

1.duramax engine
2. 5-6 markers 
3. 1 wore out cutting edge
4. 1 transmission mount
5. lots and lots of wiper blaldes
6. 1 blade extension wing( used it once and it snapped off GRRR):angry::realmad:
7. just found out my bobcat head gasket is bad.

over all not terrible but more then i was hoping for


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I had to replace the alternator in the 93" truck and replace both scrapers on the snow blowers and one belt for one of the snow blowers


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Yes sir*



terryzz;756408 said:


> You guys push 1.5 " ? commercial here starts at 2" and residential, most won't let you in under 4".


Yeah I have 1 inch triggers on all my commercial accounts and 3 inch on residential's, if they don't want the 1 inch trigger than I move on. My biggest thing I have a hard time selling is salt.


----------



## terryzz (Feb 3, 2009)

*Good to be you...*



DJ Contracting;759324 said:


> Yeah I have 1 inch triggers on all my commercial accounts and 3 inch on residential's, if they don't want the 1 inch trigger than I move on. My biggest thing I have a hard time selling is salt.


Yeah another crap part of the snowbelt is transferring, ya have to push back hundreds of feet for some properties. When I plowed "down" state I could leave it at the curb. It is getting better now, I've filled up alot of peoples yards. But the strategy where to put it is going to be an issue. IT ain't over till IT'S over. It is kind of funny when a person new to the area, sees you driving across their lawn, between the bird feeder and the picnic table with a 3 ton, 24 foot long bright red truck pushing a mass of snow.( make sure you ask them about irrigation heads) I've had them come out and ask me wtf. This is 'THE" job perk.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

terryzz;759336 said:


> Yeah another crap part of the snowbelt is transferring, ya have to push back hundreds of feet for some properties. When I plowed "down" state I could leave it at the curb. It is getting better now, I've filled up alot of peoples yards. But the strategy where to put it is going to be an issue. IT ain't over till IT'S over. It is kind of funny when a person new to the area, sees you driving across their lawn, between the bird feeder and the picnic table with a 3 ton, 24 foot long bright red truck pushing a mass of snow.( make sure you ask them about irrigation heads) I've had them come out and ask me wtf. This is 'THE" job perk.


Yeah I here you on pushing snow back far enough I have several account like that.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

mikefras;746762 said:


> 1 Belt tensioner
> 3 Blue box recycle bins
> lawn divots
> 14 Noma Solar Moon rays
> possibley a neighborhood cat (he may have been suicidal)


Priceless. I dunno what kind of wildlife has been sucked up into our blowers. Certainly rocks & random pieces of wood have found their way in there. Broke drive chain on tractor snowblower twice before we figured out auger is bent & not running true. Hello? RAD corp. I would like to file a warranty claim
Trucks have been good but I'm knocking on wood. Lots of little less than 1 hr. repairs. March is historically the snowiest month here so who knows what will happen.


----------

